# Acer Aspire M3200



## diegosm17 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi! I recently bought a new computer and i wanted to install a new graphic card. Here are some specs:

ACER ASPIRE M3200
CPU Brand: AMD 
CPU: Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ (2,6ghz)

Im not sure about the motherboard but i think its this one: Pheonix Bios D868

I also bought a new PSU, its OCZ 600w.

My question is: Does my Desktop have Pci-e? Is it 1.0, or 2.0? Would an Ati Radeon HD 5770 work fine on my pc, and could i play for example Bad company at the highest?

Sorry bout my ignorance... Im new at this, I would really appreciate if you would help me!!! Thanks


----------



## linkin (Dec 30, 2010)

Take a picture of the motherboard and post it here so I can have a look.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 30, 2010)

Your computer has this for specs.

ATI Radeon™ HD 3200 Graphics with ATI SurroundView™ and dual view  support
ATI Hybrid Graphics support3
PCI Express® 2.0 x16 graphics card support

Taken from this webpage.

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireM3200/AspireM3200sp2.shtml

So any pci express video card will work.


----------



## diegosm17 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------

